# Fischteiche undicht



## Dieter62 (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine Fischteichanlage in Lauterbach (Vogelsberg) bestehend aus fünf Teichen. Ich habe einige Stellen entdeckt wo Wasser abläuft. Gibt es vielleicht jemanden der Erfahrung mit solchen Abdichtungsmaßnahmen hat und wäre bereit mir bei diesem Problem zu helfen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.
Gruß   Dieter


----------



## Bassey (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Inwiefern undicht? Undichte Folie oder hast du stellen wo es durchsickert? Also Naturboden und der Rand lässt Wasser durch?


----------



## Dieter62 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Hallo, es sind Naturteiche und es läuft Wasser durch den Damm in den nächsten Teich ab. Ich denke mann muß wahrscheinlich mit Lehm abdichten. Hast Du mit so etwas Erfahrung und weißt wie mann dabei vorgehen muß?
Liebe Grüße  Dieter


----------



## Spliff (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Hey dieter 


Hier wirst du geholfen 
http://www.dernoton.de/dernoton/dernoton.htm


mfg Bernhard


----------



## dukewolf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Dieter zu dein Problem hätte ich 2 Fragen.

1. Stehen auf deinen Teichdämmen Bäume ?
2. Und sind in deiner Umgebung irgendwo Teiche Brach gelegt worden ?

Zu 1. 
Der Hintergrund dazu, liegt in der Vergangenheit 2007 Okan Kyrill.  Bei mir am Teich gab es auch diese Probleme, wo durch den Sturm die Weiden gebogen wurden und dadurch dessen Wurzelteller den Damm lockerten.

Zu 2.
Neben uns gibt es einen Naturteich , der nun Brach liegt.  Dort gab es viele Bisam, die nun zu uns abgewandert sind. 

Trifft davon bei dir was zu ? 
Denn so einfach ist beides nicht so schnell zu erkennen.


----------



## Dieter62 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Hallo Wolf, direkt auf den Dämmen befinden sich keine Bäume. Von der Brachlegung von Teichen in der Umgebung ist mir nichts bekannt. Es ist sehr schwierig alles hier zu beschreiben, man müßte es sich mal vor Ort ansehen um einen kompletten Überblick zu bekommen. Wo kommst Du her Wolf? Ist Lauterbach (Vogelsberg) weit weg von Dir?      Gruß   Dieter


----------



## Spliff (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Morschen Dieter , 


Kann dir nur empfehlen , an den undichten Stellen ein drainflies einzubauen und dann  mit dieser Fertigtonmischung ( Dernoton ) abzudichten, d. h. auch mit einem kleinen Stampfer , oder noch besser kleinem Flächenrüttler ( nicht schwerer al 80 kg )  abzufahren , der Ton wird 100% dicht , kannn natürlich sein das es sich dann an anderen Stellen wieder rausdrückt wenn dein Damm ein bischen löchrig ist |bigeyes , wenn das der fall ist kann ich dir nur raten auf der gesamten Breite Tonmischung einzubauen , min . 10 cm stark oder ne Kautschukfolie  im Bereich der Undichtigkeiten einzuziehen . 
Wenn Bisam das Problem sind , solltest du unter den Ton ein Verzinkten Draht Hasendraht oder besser Rechteckgeflecht  als Wühlschutz einlegen 


mfg Bernhard


----------



## dukewolf (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Dieter 
Friedrichsdorf ist von mir zu weit entfernt. :c

Wie so oft mecker ich auch hier zu den Tips.
Denn man kann keine Folien oder Lehm-Ton Tips geben, wenn die Teiche in einer Region stehen, wo dieser Rohstoff gar nicht vorkommt.

Es sind 5 Teiche die in der Natur, (oder vielleicht auch künstlich) vor vielen Jahren einmal angelegt wurden. Mit Folien oder gekauften Ton kann man zwar das Problem, aber nicht die Ursache beseitigen. 

@ Dieter nimm einfach einmal Bodenproben aus dem Bereich wo der Damm undicht ist.  
> Bodenproben entnehmen geht recht einfach.<
Nimm ein hohles Rohr, ramme dieses in deinen Damm, und teile uns diese Bodenstrucktur hier im Forum einmal mit.
Sandig, Moorboden, Kies, normale Erde, Granit.... usw.  
Sicher möchtest du einen günstigen Kostenaufwand , der in deinem Rahmen bleiben sollte.   
Bernhard ( Spliff ) gab schon den Tip .
Kuck mal wo du einen Wacker - Stampfer oder "Frosch" ausleihen könntest.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Servus. Kannst nicht ein paar Fotos machen vieleicht sieht man ja was dann könnte man leichter helfen. Wie hoch sind die Dämme und so weiter.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Spliff (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Hallo :q


Noch Idee ist nächste Bauschuttdeponie anfragen nach ton oder Lehmhaltigem Aushub  bekommt man sehr günstig da er kaum abzusieben ist oft zwischen 6-7 € die tonne plus fracht da kann mann was nachmodellieren , muss aber am besten mit ner kleinen Schaffuß Rüttelwalze verdichtet werden , und ein drainflies ( ca 1,50€/ m²) einziehen das die Auswaschung der Tonminerale in den waldboden net zu hoch ist


                            mfg Bernhard


----------



## dukewolf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Bernhard 
Nochmals !
Wo bekommt man auf einer Bauschuttdeponie eine Tonerde bzw Lehmboden, wenn dieser nicht sowieso schon in der Region vorhanden ist ?
Das wäre, als würde man einen Eskimo nach Butter fragen :vik:.


----------



## Bassey (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Im Rhein Main Gebiet haben wir doch einiges an Lemhaltiger Erde


----------



## Spliff (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Dukewolf


Der Aushub kommt auch oft aus tieferen Bodenschichten die Lehmhaltig sind  ( Aushub Baugrube oder ähnliches ) zudem ist das Einzugsgebiet einer solchen Anlage oft recht groß , auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es dort nur den puren Sand gibt das wäre das erste mal :q  :q und außerdem hat Fragen bis jezt noch nie was gekostet oder ? 
                                        mfg Bernhard


----------



## dukewolf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Bernhard .
Ja stimmt schon, doch es ist echt Regional bezogen.   Ich kenne zum Beispiel meine Gegend, und da kannst du buddeln bist du schwarz wirst, und stößt dabei fast nur auf Granitsand.
Das selbige in Tagebaugebieten rund um Hoyerswerda.  Da siehst du bis auf über 50m Tiefe nur Sand und Kohleschichten.

Aber klar kann man ruhig auf Halden mal nachfragen, ob dort evtl irgendwo Lehm liegt.
Denke aber trotzdem, daß der Aufwand zu groß wäre.


----------



## Lostparadise (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Also ich kenne auch jemanden, 

der hatte das gleiche Problem....

Der Weiher wurde abgelassen und erst mal schön gebaggert:q

Dann wurde ne Art Flies verlegt und der Weiher mit ner Ton-Lehm Mischung oder was auch immer "verkleidet".

Komplett mit einer Rüttelplatte und Stampfer verdichtet, des Ding hält bis jetzt dicht, und des wahr vor ca. 8 Jahren.....

p.s Ich kann ja mal fragen was genau und was gemacht wurde.


----------



## dukewolf (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Lostparadise
Klar funzt so etwas.  Fragt sich nur ob es rentabel ist, und ob damit evtl. auch die Ursache beseitigt werden kann.
Denn liegt die Ursache nicht nur an den Material des Dammes, sondern an Tieren, Wurzeln usw, dann wird nur das Symptom mit den neu aufgetragenen Ton behoben.


----------



## Lostparadise (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@dukewolf

Klar muss man die Ursache erst wissen.... Den wenn Bisam,Wurzeln und co die Ursache sind dann nützt auch der beste Lehm nix.

|wavey:


----------



## dukewolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*



Lostparadise schrieb:


> @dukewolf
> 
> Klar muss man die Ursache erst wissen.... Den wenn Bisam,Wurzeln und co die Ursache sind dann nützt auch der beste Lehm nix.
> 
> |wavey:



Jepp .  Sind wir beide doch auf einen Nenner gekommen #6


----------



## Lostparadise (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Jepp .  Sind wir beide doch auf einen Nenner gekommen #6




#6Richtig#6


----------



## dukewolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Lost entweder liest Dieter nicht mehr, oder es war sein einziger Post.|bigeyes |kopfkrat

Wir an unserem Teich konnten die Ursachen zwar nicht abstellen, aber das Resultat halbwegs beseitigen.   Wie gesagt , Bisam vom Nachbarn und Weidenwurzeln ( durch Kyrill ) waren die Ursache.  Zum Glück nur Dammschäden in den oberen Schichten.  
Dort wo die Undichtigkeit auftrat, bearbeitete mein Bruder diese Dammfläche mit einem Wackerstampfer.   
Als Naturfreund möchte ich aber die Weiden nicht entfernen, und der Bisam hat sich so halbwegs wieder dünne gemacht.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@dukewolf

Schneide die Weiden doch einfach zurück als Kopfweiden, dann hat ein Sturm nicht mehr soviel Angriffsfläche.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Servus.
@Dukewolf
Ich habe nachdem 3 umgefallen sind alle Weiden umgesägt und was soll ich sagen waren alle innen hohl. Bei mir ums Eck ist ein Bach da sind auch einige gekippt waren alle innen hohl. Weiden leben nicht recht lang kommt mir vor. Die Wurzelstämme treiben wieder aus und werden jetzt immer zurückgeschnitten schaut auch recht gut aus.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## dukewolf (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Lenzi
Das mit den Weiden ist bei dir ein Schädling gewesen, den ich auch am Teich hatte.
Frag mich jetzt nicht genau welcher.
Ich weiß nur noch, daß es eine Made eines Falters sein muß, die den Schaden anrichtet.

@ Gü....
Dafür bin ich zu sehr Naturfreak um sie zu köpfen.
Wenn dann nur dort wo es notwendig ist, da mir auch die Tierwelt am Herzen liegt.
Kopfweiden sind schön und gut, aber Naja...:g


----------



## Lostparadise (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@duke das Raupending:q müsste doch der Weidenbohrer sein oder? Oder wie nennt sich des andere|kopfkrat Glaub Federspanner oder so.....


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

@ Lost 
Ja das dürfte der Bohrer sein, werde aber meinen Bruder noch mal befragen, da er vor ein paar Jahren den " Schädling " richtig benannte.
Der tauchte bei uns vor ca. 8 Jahren plötzlich auf, und hat binnen 2 Jahren alle unsere Weiden befallen.  Das hat sich aber wieder etwas gelegt.  
Denke die letzten 3 - 4 Winter haben geholfen.


----------



## fabi1 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Fischteiche undicht*

Moin... Wir haben hier in Willingen nen Teich der nach dem Ausbaggern undicht is...nun läuft auch nicht gerade viel Wasser rein aber es kann ja nich so viel verdunsten so wie der absinkt...naja ich vermute das die den Damm beim Ausbaggern beschädigt haben...Werde den wohl mal ablassen un nachschauen was los is...denke das es daran liegt das der früher mit schilff zugewachsen war...der wurde nun rausgerissen und die Wurzel die im Damm geblieben sin verfaulen nun un die Löcher sin da wo das Wasser raus laufen kann....


----------

